

Confirmed: SpaceX Dragon Ferried ‘Scotty’s’ Remains Into Space - bemmu
http://mashable.com/2012/05/22/spacex-dragon-scotty/

======
Natsu
Saw this dead comment which was interesting enough to reproduce where people
will see it. Note: hej, it looks like all your comments started going dead two
days ago, possibly by mistake. You might want to look into that.

============

hej 3 hours ago | link [dead]

No, it did not. Falcon 9 (the rocket) was – more specifically, the second
stage – Dragon (the spaceship) was not. That’s not exactly rocket science but
people still get it wrong all the time. (During the post-launch press
conference a journalist asking questions about it got it wrong.)

What this means is that the remains were put into orbit around the Earth but
they will re-enter the atmosphere and burn up. (I was actually looking around
when the second stage will do that or whether it already did but couldn't find
anything.)

------
pbreit
"Scotty" was an early PayPal "spokesman".
<https://www.paypalobjects.com/html/pr-121799.html>

------
hello_asdf
I'm pretty curious who the other people are.

~~~
zeteo
<http://www.celestis.com/memorial/newfrontier/a-h.asp>

~~~
unreal37
Hmm, any evidence that Celestis has cargo on this flight? Their web site
doesn't say they were involved with SpaceX.

~~~
tmcdonald
It was specifically mentioned a couple of times in the post-launch press
conference.

------
demoo
Multiple revenue sources!

------
fennecfoxen
So are they orbital debris now, or what?

~~~
Camillo
That would be a waste of lifting capacity! No, I'm told the astronauts aboard
ISS were running out of Soylent Green...

(warning: please don't read the above if you don't have a sense of humor)

